# Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The UrS4 and UrS6 were avilable with the Audi V8's 4.2 V8 in europe. Didn't it suit our market? Maybe that's also why the V8 didn't come with the 5 or 6 speed manual in North America, and we only got the 4 speed auto.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here? (chernaudi)*

The V8 was reserved for the top of the line Audi V8.
The V8 model did in fact come with a 5 speed, and was offered here in the US. (rare sight, but I've seen a few)
A very fun car to drive, with all that torque, and a stick tranny.
It is a good thing that the AAN was the only engine for the S4.
The AAN tok up less space, was easier to work on, cheaper to perform maintenance, and could run circles around the V8 with very simple bolt-on mods.


_Modified by Sepp at 4:18 PM 11-7-2006_


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The V8 was reserved for the top of the line Audi V8.
The V8 model did in fact come with a 5 speed, and was offered here in the US. (rare sight, but I've seen a few)
A very fun car to drive, with all that torque, and a stick tranny.


yes the numbers I've heard are either 47 or 79 V8Q 5-speeds (1991 only) in the US


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here? (sieben)*

I actually had seen one for sale that had a manual transmission...
I really don't have the space for another Audi.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here? (Sepp)*

The S6 plus had a V8, but wasn't sold here. That was an interesting car, and the first to be built by quattro GmbH.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here? ([email protected])*

The S6 Plus was the top-of-the-line version of the S6. As you mentioned, Geroge, it was the first car to be offered by Quattro GmbH. They started out with a standard S6 4.2, loaded it with close to all options, and tweaked the engine to a 36 hp increase over the regular S6 4.2. Thus, the S6 Plus makes 326 hp, while the regular 4.2 had 290.
The S6 Plus is one of the rarest cars ever offered by Audi. The Avant was made in no more than 855 examples. Not many compared to todays standard, but still a whole lot compared to the sedan version. No more than 97 sedans saw the light of day, making the S6 Plus sedan the rarest Audi built in modern times.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Why wasn't the 4.2 avialible here? (PerL)*

Damn, even came with off road suspension.


----------

